# How to prevent label wrinkling?



## PA_wine (Dec 9, 2014)

We've found that our labels get wrinkly after a while in the wine fridge. Does anyone know the cause or have tips to prevent this?


----------



## Thig (Dec 9, 2014)

PA_wine said:


> We've found that our labels get wrinkly after a while in the wine fridge. Does anyone know the cause or have tips to prevent this?



I think they are probably absorbing moisture. I have had the same thing happen in my damp basement. I don't know if this would help but have you tried to spray a clear sealer on the labels before putting on the bottles? I know some people do this to keep the colors from running.


----------



## Thig (Dec 9, 2014)

PA_wine said:


> We've found that our labels get wrinkly after a while in the wine fridge. Does anyone know the cause or have tips to prevent this?



I probably should have asked a few more questions:

Are you talking about labels you put on or commercial bottles?
What type of labels are you using?
Do you glue on or are they self adhesive?


----------



## PA_wine (Dec 9, 2014)

They're not commercial, we just label the bottles we give to friends. They're off the shelf self-adhesive (Avery I think) from Staples. They've done this in our wine fridge and cellar (humidity < or = 60%).


----------



## Arne (Dec 9, 2014)

Yep, I have had the Avery labels wrinkle a little also. Think maybe they shrink a bit when they get cold and don't lay back down when they warm up a bit. Arne.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 9, 2014)

I think I am going to quit using avery labels and go to regular paper and sp ray them good with acrylic spray.


----------



## PA_wine (Dec 9, 2014)

Olusteebus - what do you use for adhesive when you use regular paper?


----------



## WellingtonToad (Dec 10, 2014)

I have been using regular paper for some time. Started using a glue stick, not good when chilling whites in a bucket of ice, labels come off.
Found mention of using milk. Put it in a saucer and drag the label over it. Works well, but need to wipe off excess (smells and goes mouldy) and wipe the label flat as they wrinkle if you don't.


----------



## olusteebus (Dec 10, 2014)

I have used a glue stick and I like that. I will not worry about it if I put it in ice. I would rarely do that and if the label comes off, I will proudly display it near the ice bucket.!!

I have seen the milk method and i think it is good.


----------



## DoctorCAD (Dec 10, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B009SLJDYG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I have switched to this method of labeling my wines. Less mess, scrubs off with a scotchbrite kitchen sponge and looks cool.


----------



## Thig (Dec 10, 2014)

I just use plain paper and a glue stick but I have noticed that if I set them aside for a few minutes after glueing and then smooth out the label a second time with a clean cloth or paper towel they do much better. The glue itself seems to dampen the paper some after a few minutes but after I smooth it out the second time I don't have any problems. I like the way they come off so easily by just soaking them a few minutes in water, that does create a problem if you put them in a bucket of ice water.


----------

